# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Hitit Medeniyeti

## veli

Hititler, tarihte Anadolu'da hüküm sürmüş bir devlettir. Hint-Avrupa dil ailesi'ne dahil bir dil konuştukları için Hint-Avrupa kökenli bir topluluk olduğu kabul edilmektedir. M.Ö. 2000 yıllarında Anadolu'ya göç ederek yerli Hatti Beylikleri üzerinde hakimiyet kurdukları bilinmektedir.

Tarihçe
Anadolu'ya geliş yönleri arasında, Kafkasya üzerinden, Çanakkale Boğazı'ndan ya da Karadeniz'den geldiklerine dair çeşitli görüşler öne sürülmüştür. En genel kabul gören görüş, Kafkasya üzerinden Anadolu'ya indikleri yönündedir.

Tarihteki ilk kralları Kuşşara kralı Pithana'dır. İlk yerleşim yerleri ise Kuşşara'dır. Pithana'nın oğlu Anitta zamanında başkentleri Neşa (Kaniş) olmuştur. Anitta, Hatti krallığının başkenti olan Hattuş'u (Boğazköy), çok büyük hazineleri olduğunu tahmin ederek kuşatmış fakat şehirde herhangi bir şey bulamayınca kızarak şehri tamamen yakıp yıkmış ve ünlü lanetini savurmuştur Geceleyin yaptığım bir saldırı ile şehri aldım. Yerine yaban otu ektim. Benden sonra her kim kral olur ve Hattuşu yeniden iskan ederse gökyüzünün (Fırtına Tanrısının) laneti üzerinde olsun.

Daha sonra Anitta'nın soyundan gelen torunu Hattuşa'yı bu kez Hitit krallığının başkenti yapacak ve kendisine de Hattuşili adını verecektir. Hattuşa antik kalıntıları bugün UNESCO'nun Dünya Kültür Mirasları listesinde yer almaktadır.

Hititler yerli halkın ekonomik ve kültürel etkilerinden etkilenerek dil ve dinlerini benimsemiş ve ırklarını hatti ırkının içinde eritmişlerdir.

Hititler, Asurluların Anadolu dan çıkma zorunda kalmasıyla devlet idaresini ellerine almışlardır. Anadolunun yerli halkıyla kaynaşıp Hitit Devletini kurmuşlardır. Bu devletin kurucusu Labarnadır. Başkenti ise Hattuşa dır. (Boğazköy)

Hitit tarihi M.Ö. 1650-1450 eski krallık ve M.Ö. 1450-1200 Hitit İmparatorluk Devri olmak üzere iki safhada incelenir. Hitit Devleti'nin kuruluşundan itibaren, sanattaki Mezopotamyalı unsurlar kaybolarak, Anadolu'nun yerli sanatıyla birleşmiştir. Sanatta, boyutları büyümüş anıtsal eserler ortaya çıkmıştır. Mabetler, saraylar, sosyal yapılar, kaya kabartmaları ve orthostatlarla (bina cephelerinde alt sırada yer alan kabartmalı taşlar) önceki sanattan ayrılır.

Aslında Hattiler'e ait olmasına rağmen Hitit Güneş Kursu olarak anılan törensel nesne, Hititlerin sembolü kabul edilir.

Hitit adı Eski Ahit'e göre uydurulmuş bir isimdir. Bugün Hitit diye anılan bu halkın kendilerine "Nesi dili konuşan" anlamında Nesili dediklerini biliyoruz. Hititler kendilerine "Neşalılar" diyorlardı.

Hitit Siyasi Tarihi:
M.Ö. 1800 yılları, Anadolu tarihinin başlangıcı yerli aglutinant dil grubuna ait Hattiler ve Hint Avrupalı Hititler hakkında ilk bilgilerin edinildiği dönemdir. Bu çağ, Hitit kültürünün başlangıç ve gelişme aşamalarının kaynağıdır. M.Ö 2500-2000 yılları arasında Kuzey Kapadokya ve Orta Karadeniz bölgesinde gelişmiş kültürün temsilcisi Hattiler di. Şehir devletleri tarafından yönetilen bu bölgenin müstahkem şehirleri, kral mezarları, hazineleri, Hatti kültürünün simgeleridir. M.Ö 2000 yılları sonlarında büyük savaşlar sonucunda çıkan yangınlarla sona eren bu çağı, Asur Ticaret Kolonileri dönemi izler. Yazılı kaynaklardan Hititlerin, Anadoluya M.Ö. 3. binin son yıllarında, 2. binin başında küçük gruplar halinde, girmeye başladıkları ihtimali çıkmaktadır. Hititlerin Anadoluya kuzey Karadeniz üzerinden veya kuzeydoğudan, Kafkaslar üzerinden geldikleri ve Kızılırmak kavisinin kuzey kesimine yerleşmiş oldukları değerlendirilmektedir.

Birbirini izleyen akınlarla Orta Anadolu içlerine yayılan Hititler, zamanla etki alanlarını genişletmişler, Hattili Prenslerin arazilerine hakim olmuşlardır. Asur Ticaret Kolonilerinin geç evresinde (M.Ö 1800-1730) Kuşşara Kralı Pithana ve oğlu Anitta tarih sahnesine çıktılar. Onlar Hitit diline Naşili adını veren Kaniş/Neşayi zaptedip krallığın ilk merkezi yaptılar. M.Ö. 1700lerde Kuşşara kralı Anitta, Hattuş Kralı Pijustiyi yenip şehrini tahrip ettiğini anlatmaktadır. Geceleyin yaptığım bir saldırı ile şehri aldım. Yerine yaban otu ektim. Benden sonra her kim kral olur ve Hattuşu yeniden iskan ederse gökyüzünün [[Fırtına Tanrısı]]nın laneti üzerinde olsun.

Hattuşa M.Ö. 17. yy. ın ikinci yarısında, Hitit Kralı I. Hattuşili tarafından başkent olarak seçilir. Eski Hitit Devletinin kurucusu I. Hattuşili Kızılırmak kavisi içindeki çekirdek ülkede birliği sağladıktan sonra, Kuzey Suriye ve Yukarı Fırat Bölgesinde [[Hurri Ülkesi]]ne karşı yönettiği akınlarla, kendisini izleyecek Hitit Krallarına bir Dünya devleti olma amacının işaretini veriyordu. Murşili istilalara güneyde devam ederek ve Suriyedeki şehir devletlerini devreden çıkartarak, Mezopotamya ticaret yollarını kontrol altına aldı. Halep ele geçirildi ve ordu Babile kadar ilerleyerek Hammurabi hanedanlığına son verdi.

Ancak, Murşilinin Hantili tarafından öldürülmesi bir karışıklık dönemi getirir. Hantili idareyi ele aldıysa da o da öldürüldü. Hantiliden sonra tahta geçen Zidanta ve I. Huzziyada Hantili ile aynı kaderi paylaşarak öldürüldüler.

Bu dönemde Hitit devleti, Torosların güneyindeki ülkeleri, Güney ve Güneydoğu Anadoludaki diğer bölgeleri yeniden Mitanni Krallığına kaptırdı.

Telipinu tahta geçince, saraydaki kan davalarını durdurmayı başardı. Önceki kralların uzak bölgelere yaptıkları seferleri durdurarak, Anadoluyu kendi içinde tutarlı bir idari teşkilat altına almaya çalıştı. Bu amaçla eyalet sistemini kurdu. Telipinu fermanı olarak bilinen fermanı yayınlayarak, taht verasetini belli kurallara bağladı.

Geleneksel Hitit tarihi çağ ayrımına göre, Telipinu devrini Orta Krallık adı verilen dönem izler.

Aynı zamanda I. Tuthaliya Hititlerin amansız düşmanı Kaşkalar la da başetmek zorunda kalmıştır. Metinlerde Tuthaliya zamanında, Fıratın yukarı yatağında kalan bölgelere ve Kuzey Mezopotamyada Hurrilere karşı yapılan askeri harekatlardan söz edilmektedir. Bu başarılarla I. Tuthaliyanın Hatti ülkesinde krallığın gücünü yeniden sağladığı anlaşılmaktadır. Ancak I. Tuthaliyanın hükümdarlık alanı genelde Anadolu ile sınırlı kalmıştır.

I. Şuppiluliuma tahta geçince, öncelikle Anadolu daki hakimiyetini sağlamlaştırmıştır. Daha sonra Suriye ve Kuzey Mezopotamya nin bazı bölgelerini Hitit Krallığı na katmıştır. Kaşkalarla savaşmış, Ugarit Kralı II. Nigmedu ile bir anlaşma yapmıştır. Şuppiluliuma Mısır da Tutankhamon un ölümünden sonra çıkan çatışmaları fırsat bilmiş, Kargamış ı alarak Mitanni Krallığı na son vermiştir.

II.Murşilinin, Anadolunun kuzeyindeki ve batısındaki seferleri, Hitit çekirdek ülkesinde vebanın hüküm sürdüğü ve giderek artan Asur etkisiyle Suriyede huzursuzlukların yaşandığı bir döneme rastlamıştır.

Babası Murşilinin ardından fazla zorluk çekmeden tahta geçen 11. Muvattalli, yirmi yıldan fazla Büyük Kral olarak hüküm sürmüştür. O nun küçük kardeşi Hattuşili, askeri birliklerin başı, saray memuru, kuzey sınırının sürekli huzursuz bölgelerinde ve Hattuşada Vali olarak Hükümdara birçok alanda hizmet vermiştir. Bu dönemde Muvattalli sarayını, Tanrı ve atalarının heykelleri ile birlikte Hattuşadan Tarhuntaşşaya taşımıştır. Muvattalli zamanında Orta Suriyedeki Amurru bölgesi nedeniyle, Hititlerin anlaşmazlığa düştüğü ülke Mısırdı. Bu anlaşmazlık Kadeş Savaşı na yol açtı. (M.Ö. 1274)

Günümüzde Mısır daki Abydos, Luksor, Abu Simbelin duvarları ve Ramsesseumun pylonlarının üzerindeki kabartmalarda, Yakındoğunun geçmişindeki en ünlü savaşlardan biri olan Kadeş Savaşı nın tasviri görülmektedir. Kabartmalara II.Ramsesin Hitit Kralı II. Muvattalliyi yenerek elde ettiği zaferin kutlandığı hiyeroglif metinler eşlik etmektedir. Firavun çok iyi hazırlanarak savaş alanında bizzat bulunmasına rağmen, savaşın asıl galibi Hititler olmuştur. Amurru yeniden Hitit yönetimi altına girmiş, ayrılıkçı yerel kral Benteşina ise Anadoluya sürülmüş, Kadeş Kalesi Hitit denetiminde kalmıştır.

Büyük Kral II. Muvattalli öldüğünde, eski bir kurala uyulmuş ve imparatorluğun en güçlü adamı olan kardeşi Hattuşili yerine, oğlu III. Murşili/Urhi-Teşup tahta geçmiştir. O, başkenti Tarhuntaşşadan, yeniden Hattuşaya taşımıştır.

Bölgede II. Muvattalli döneminden ve Kadeş Savaşı ndan bu yana II. Ramses hüküm sürmekteydi. Hattuşili Asur ve Babil Hükümdarları ile olduğu gibi, II. Ramses ile de hükümdarlar arasındaki olağan ilişkilerini sürdürmüştür. I. Şuppiluliuma dan beri süregelen savaş durumunu sona erdirmiş ve Mısır ile barış antlaşmasını imzalamıştır. Antlaşma Hattuşa da ortaya çıkarılan ve günümüzde İstanbul Arkeoloji Müzesinde bulunan kil tabletten anlaşılmaktadır. Akadca yazılmıştır. Ayrıca Mısır-Karnak Ramesseum da da Mısır hiyeroglifi ile kaleme alınmış kopyaları görülmektedir. II. Ramses ile yapılan barış antlaşması, Hattuşili nin hükümdarlık döneminde ulaştığı bir zirvedir. Bu başarı kendisinin rakipleri Asur ve Babil ile Ege deki rakibi Ahhiyava karşısındaki konumunu güçlendirmiştir.

Kurallara uygun olmaksızın tahta çıkmış olmasına rağmen, III.Hattuşili önemli politik başarılar ve uluslararası takdir kazanmıştı; ancak Hattuşada tahtına çıkacak kişi ile ilgili düzenlemeyi yapmak da kendisi için önemliydi. Önceden seçilen varisten vazgeçilmiş ve yerine Prens IV. Tuthaliya seçilmişti. Tuthaliya tahta çıktıktan sonra, Tarhuntaşşa Kralı Kurunta ile antlaşma yapmış ve Tarhuntaşşa ülkesinin sınırları yeniden çizilmiştir. II. Muvattalinin oğlu olarak hanedandan gelen Krala, imparatorluk hiyerarşisi içinde Karkamış Kralı ile aynı düzeyde yer verilmiştir.

Hitit İmparatorluğunun bilinen son hükümdarı IV. Tuthaliya nın oğlu II. Şuppiluliuma, başgösteren yiyecek sıkıntısıyla daha da gerginleşen duruma rağmen bazı askeri başarılar elde etmiştir. Hattuşada bugün Güneykale olarak adlandırılan kesimdeki bir yazıtta, II. Şuppiluliuma nın askeri birliklerinin Orta ve Güneybatı Anadoluda başarıyla savaştığından, Tarhuntaşşa da da hükümdarın yeniden otorite kurduğundan söz edilir. Çivi yazılı belgeler de, Kargamış Kralı ve doğrudan Büyük Kral tarafından denetlenen Alaşiya (Kıbrıs) ülkesiyle antlaşma yapıldığı belirtilir.

Hitit İmparatorluğunun M.Ö. 1200den kısa bir süre sonra yıkılma nedeni halen tam olarak anlaşılamamıştır. İmparatorluğun yıkılmasına çeşitli etkenlerin neden olduğu değerlendirilmektedir. Son büyük kralın hüküm sürdüğü dönemde, halk içinde huzursuzluklar ve Hitit aristokrasisinde giderek artan çatışmalar başgöstermiştir. Hitit Devletinin ayakta olduğu son yıllara tarihlenen yazılı kaynaklar, sefalet içinde olduğu belirtilen Anadoluya Suriye ve Mısırdan büyük miktarlarda tahıl sevk edildiğini kanıtlamaktadır. Aynı zamanda Anadoludaki huzursuzluklar ve Suriye üzerindeki Hitit etkisinin azalması da Hitit İmparatorluğunun yıkılmasında neden ya da sonuç olarak değerlendirilmektedir.

Yazı ve Dil
Hititlerin dili, Hint-Avrupa Dillerinin Anadolu'nun alt grubuna dâhildir. Muhtemelen bir Hint-Avrupa öncesi eski Anadolu dili konuşan Hattilerden Hatti ifâdesini ülkeleri için kullanmışlardır. Buna karşın dillerine Kaniş (Neşa) kentinden alınma Nesili (Nesçe) derlerdi.

Hititçe, bugüne kadar bilinen en eski Hint-Avrupa dilidir. Hitit İmparatorluğu'nda bunun dışında Luvi ve Pala dillerinde olduğu gibi Hititçe'yle az veyâ çok akrabâ olan başka diller de kullanılmaktaydı. Luvca'nın dinsel konularda önemi vardı.Hitit hiyeroglif yazısı ve Luvi dili Bu dillerle berâber Hititçe, diğer Hint-Avrupa dillerinden kelime hazînesi açısından kısmen farklı olan Hint-Avrupa dillerinin Anadolu kolunu oluşturmaktaydı.

Bunun yanında farklı yazılar da kullanımdaydı. Resmî diplomatik yazışmaları ve saray arşivleri Âsur (Akad) çivi yazısıyla yazılırken kayalardaki kabartmalar ve yazıtlar için Hiyeroglif denilen yazı kullanılırdı. Bugün, bu harflerle yazılan dilin bir Luvca lehçesi olduğu bilinmektedir. Hurrice de önemli bir diplomatik yazışma diliydi ve bilhassa Mittani İmparatorluğu'yla yapılan yazışmalarda kullanılırdı.Hitit çivi yazısının dili Friedrich Hrozny tarafından 1915'te çözülmüş, Hitit hiyeroglif yazısının 1940'lı yıllarda başlayan çözülmesinde ise Helmuth Theodor Bossert'in büyük katkısı olmuştur.

Hitit Dini
Hitit dîni çok tanrılı bir dindir; panteonun (tanrılar ailesi) içinde binlerce tanrı ve tanrıça vardır ve bunların pek çoğu diğer kavimlerin dinlerinden alınmıştır.

Hititlerde tanrılar, tıpkı insanlar gibidir. Fiziksel şekilleri insan gibi olduğu kadar rûhen de onlarla aynı olup insanlar gibi yerler, içerler, kendilerine iyi bakıldığı sürece insanlara iyilik ederler; ancak ihmâl edildikleri zaman hemen intikam almaya, insanları en acımasız yöntemlerle cezâlandırmaya hazırdırlar. Bir Hitit metni, insanlarla tanrıları birbirleriyle kıyaslamakta ve tanrı-insan ilişkilerini bey-hizmetçi ilişkilerine benzetmektedir.

Hitit devletinin panteonu, Anadolu ve Suriye şehirlerinin çeşitli yerel panteonlarının zamanla bir araya getirilip birleştirilmesinden oluşmuştur.

Hitit devletinin başlangıcından îtibâren baş tanrı, fırtına tanrısı Teşup'tur. Kozmik dönemi (kâinâtı) sağlayan, krallığı ve ülkenin düzenini koruyan O'dur. Kral, efendisi adına ülkeyi yönetir.

M.Ö. 1274 tarihinde II. Ramses ile Muvattalli arasında Kadeş önünde büyük bir meydan savaşı yapılmış ve Kadeş Barış Antlaşması ile sonuçlanmıştır. Bu antlaşmaya bağlı olarak II. Ramses savaştan önce aldığı yerleri boşaltmış, Kadeş Şehri Hititlere kalmıştır.

Kadeş Barış Antlaşması sırasında orduda çıkan bir isyanda, Muvattalli öldürülmüştür. Antlaşma, onun yerine geçen III. Hattuşili tarafından imzalanmıştır. (M.Ö.1269) Bu antlaşma dünya tarihinde eşitlik ilkesine dayanan en eski antlaşmadır. Antlaşma çivi yazısıyla gümüş plakalar üzerine Akadca olarak yazılmıştır. Ayrıca Kralın mührünün yanında Kraliçenin (tavananna) mührü de vardır.

Bu antlaşmanın gümüş levhalara kazınmış olan asıl metinleri kayıptır. Mısırda tapınakların duvarlarına kazınan antlaşmanın bir nüshası da, Boğazköy (Boğazkale) kazılarında kil tablet olarak bulunmuş olup Istanbul Arkeoloji Müzesinde sergilenmektedir.

Kadeş antlaşmasının Hattuşada bulunan çivi yazılı tabletinin büyütülmüş kopyası New Yorkta Birleşmiş Milletler Binasında asılıdır.

Boğazköy
MÖ II.bin başlarında, Yukarı Mezopotamya'daki Assur şehrinin zengin tüccarlarının Anadolu ile yoğun bir ticari ilişkiye girmiş olduklarını görüyoruz Orta Anadolu'nun geniş toprakları üzerinde kurulan küçük krallık veya beylikler, "Karum" adı verilen pazar yerleri ile son derece canlı birer ticaret merkezleriydiler. Asurlu tüccarlarla birlikte gelişen bir başka ve çok önemli olgu ise, MÖ II. bin de Anadolu'da bilinmeyen fakat Mezopotamya'da MÖ 3000 yılından beri kullanılan çivi yazısının Anadolu'ya gelişidir. Böylece Anadolu tarihi çağlara girmektedir. Kilden yapılmış tabletler üzerine yazılan mektuplardan, Assurlu tüccarların Anadolu'ya kumaş, koku ve kalay madeni getirerek yerli krallara ve halka sattıklarını, karşılığında altın, gümüş ve bazı tunç malzeme aldıklarını öğreniyoruz.

Koloni Çağı'nı izleyen Eski Hitit ( M.Ö. 18.yy.) ve Büyük Hitit Krallığı dönemleri sonunda, takriben 1200 yıllarında batıdan gelen ve Deniz Kavimleri diye adlandırılan toplulukların istilası ile Hitit İmparatorluğu son bulmuş ve Hititler yaşamlarına şehir beylikleri halinde devam etmişlerdir. Başkentleri:Hattuşaş

Çivi yazılı tablet
Anadolu'da ilk kez organize devlet kuran Hititleri'in başkenti olan Boğazköy (Hattuşa), dağlık-engebeli bir arazi kurulmuş olup Çorum'a uzaklığı 82 km'dir.

Boğazköy'ün gerçek tarihi M.Ö. 1900'den az sonra başlar. Geç Hitit ve Asur belgelerinden öğrendiğimize göre Boğazköy; Hattuştu ve Pijusti adlı krallarla son bulan bir hanedanlığın merkezi idi. M.Ö. 19. ve 18. yy.'da Hitit öncesi'deki dönemde Boğazköy'de, Hattiler ve Asurlu tüccarlar da konaklamaktaydılar. Şehirde Asurlu tüccarların ticaret yaptıkları "karum" denilen bir pazar yeri bulunmaktaydı.

Boğazköy, M.Ö. 1200 yıllarına kadar Hititler'in başkenti olma özelliğini korumuştur. İlk Hitit kralı olarak Hattuşa'lı anlamına gelen Hattuşili'yi görüyoruz.

Kentin asıl merkezini büyük kale teşkil eder. Büyük kalenin kuzeybatı yamacında Hitit İmparatorluk dönemine ait özel evler ile Büyük Mabed'in yer aldığı "aşağı şehir" bulunmaktadır. Şehrin güney kısmını teşkil eden "yukarı şehir"; M.Ö. 13. yy kralları tarafından yapılmış sandık şeklindeki surlarla çevrilmiştir. Bu surda Kral Kapısı, Potern, Sfenskli Kapı, Aslanlı Kapı yer almaktadır. Yukarı şehir içinde Yenice kale ve Sarıkale tahkim edilmiş olarak yapılmıştır.

Hitit Krallığı; M.Ö. 1200'deki Deniz Kavmi Göçleri sonunda Trak asıllı kavimlerin baskıları sonucu yıkılmış olup, dolayısıyla Boğazköy de başkent olma özelliğini kaybetmiştir. M.Ö. 750 yılında Friglerin yerleşimine sahne olmuştur. Hellenistik çağda ise Boğazköy; büyükçe bir yerleşim alanı olamaktan öte gidememiştir. Bizans çağında da iskan edildikten sonra Boğazköy'e 18. yy.'da bugünkü sakinleri yerleşmiştir.

Antik Hattuşa harabeleri ile Yazılıkaya Açık Hava Mabedi birer açık hava müzesi olarak önem taşımakta olup, ayrıca; Milli Park projesi kapsamına alınmış ve Dünya Kültür Mirası listesine dahil edilmiştir.

----------

